# Dog developed mastitis after spay..



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I had Savannah (6 month old rough collie) spayed on May 5th. Surgery went fine. Everything seemed normal until about 10 days post surgery, when I noticed a lump between her hind legs. Of course on the weekend. Started antibiotics that I had in the house (clavamox). Monday May 19th took her to the vet was given simplicef and told to cold pack it. Thought that it might be a reaction to the sutures. Removed sutures that were suppose to dissolve. By Thursday no improvement swelling was getting larger and now hot and a second one was developing. Had a low grade fever. Back to the vet on Friday, given a injection of Baytril and sent home with the same. Told to hot pack because she had mastitis and mammary glands, (back two) were abscessed. Sat May 24th the first abscess opened and drained. Today the second gland opened and drained. Back to the vet. Was told to continue hot packs and to keep clean and dry. Given more baytril. Ask how long it would take for the swelling to go down. Vet wasn't sure. I know that this doesn't happen very often. Just wondered if anyone had a dog that went though this and had any ideas to make her more comfortable. I feel really sorry for her because I know how painful it is for her. 








a


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow your poor girl 
hopefully the vet isnt charging you for all the visits in humans when they get abseses the treatment is the same with warm packs the baytrill should kick in and help her feel better 
jamie


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

5 s corral said:


> wow your poor girl
> hopefully the vet isnt charging you for all the visits in humans when they get abseses the treatment is the same with warm packs the baytrill should kick in and help her feel better
> jamie


Thanks for the encouragement. I work for the vet so I'm only paying for the meds. Funny thing she never quit eating or drinking. Never became lethargic. Seems like the first abscess is starting to decrease in size. I guess just time, meds, and hot packs...we sit on the couch for the hot packs, she chews on her bone with her head in my lap while I hold the packs.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

glad to here she is getting better 
jamie


----------

